# Das Lied    Die Horde Rennt  Mp3



## Don Philippo (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe sehr lange nach dem Lied gesucht nach dem Lied die Horde Rennt würde es euch allen gerne geben aber habe nur msn und e-mail kein ICQ oder was es noch so gibt.

Mfg Don


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

www.gidf.de 
Da einfach mal suchen wie ihr Youtubevideos runterladet und sie in mp3 umwandeln könnt.An die,die es haben wollen,denn selbst ist der Mann/Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Philippo (15. Mai 2008)

Danke hatte schon angst ich muss jetzt 100 E- Mails verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (15. Mai 2008)

Also, das kauf ich Euch ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.janhegenberg.de/

Riggedi


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

oO der threat is ja mal ganz arg close-verdächtig... ne anleitung, wie man sich illegal musik beschaft is auch noch dabei! super


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Das ist nicht illegal,das gilt als Aufnahme und das ist erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

Du verstößt gegen die AGBs von Youtube! Besser du würdest dich vorher informieren!



> B. You may access User Submissions solely:
> 
> * for your information and personal use;
> * as intended through the normal functionality of the YouTube Service; and
> ...



noch Fragen?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2008)

1. mimimimimi cry me a river 2. Wozu gibt es dann den offiziellen Youtube downloader?


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> 1. mimimimimi cry me a river 2. Wozu gibt es dann den offiziellen Youtube downloader?



lol, es ist ganz einfach verboten und aus. einen offiziellen Downloader gibt es nicht.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2008)

doch den gibt es sry dass ich widerspreche ich hab ihn aufm PC und mir damit schon ein zwei sachen gedownloadet die es sonst nicht gibt. gib einfach youtube downloader bei goggel ein dann siestes bestimmt


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

wirkt ja sehr offiziell der downloader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Mai 2008)

Zudem: Nur weil etwas gegen die AGB verstößt ist es noch lange nicht illegal.
Es gibt da auch ein tolles Mozilla-Plugin, mit dem man die Videos direkt lokal speichern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (15. Mai 2008)

Ich wiederhol mich nur ungern, aber: Kaufen, Leute, kaufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Don Philippo (15. Mai 2008)

Tauschbörsen sind nicht illegal


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zudem: Nur weil etwas gegen die AGB verstößt ist es noch lange nicht illegal.
> Es gibt da auch ein tolles Mozilla-Plugin, mit dem man die Videos direkt lokal speichern kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, da könnte man sich wieder zu tode diskutieren... fakt ist aber: verstößt man gegen AGBs kommt es zur Anzeige (im schlimmsten fall!) und dann evtl. zu einer verurteilung, ergo es ist eine straftat und deshalb illegal!



riggedi schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mich nur ungern, aber: Kaufen, Leute, kaufen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



recht hat er! unterstützt doch mal solche künstler und beutet sie nicht aus!



Don schrieb:


> Tauschbörsen sind nicht illegal



ok, jetzt habt ihr es geschafft: ich gebs auf - omfg

viel spaß noch beim downloaden....


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Mai 2008)

*hust* 



> ZITAT(Don Philippo @ 15.05.2008, 16:23) *
> 
> Tauschbörsen sind nicht illegal
> 
> ...




Ennia: Totale Quatsch mit Ketchup was du da laberst. Tauschbörsen sind an sich NICHT illegal! Das was du damit tust kann illegal sein, aber nicht das Progamm selber. Solange du keine Sachen herunterladest, die man kaufen muss (sag ich jetzt mal ganz grob), dann ist es nicht illegal.

Leider muss man sagen, dass die Tauschbörsen nur so von kopiergeschützten Dateien überquollt, d.h. wenn du mal zB nach nem Crysis-Demo suchst, kommt gleich Crysis-FULL-cracked an der Spitze.

Somit kann man es als illegal ansehen, ja.


Edit: Naja, jetzt kommt gleich der böse Noxiel und sperrt das Thema, weil es nix mehr mit Die horde rennt zu tun hat.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> lol, es ist ganz einfach verboten und aus. einen offiziellen Downloader gibt es nicht.



wo er eigentlich recht hat hatta recht

naja ich kenn nur schweizer gesetzt
1. es ist erlaubt sachen runter zu laden. für eigen gebraucht
2. es ist ILLEGAL tauschbören zu nurzen da diese HOCHLADEN welches illegal ist.

das youtube zeugs ist zumindest in der schweiz 100% tig legal. bis auf die agb von youtube welche ich aber nie angenommen habe da ich nicht registriert bin.
life is n1


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> *hust*
> Ennia: Totale Quatsch mit Ketchup was du da laberst. Tauschbörsen sind an sich NICHT illegal! Das was du damit tust kann illegal sein, aber nicht das Progamm selber. Solange du keine Sachen herunterladest, die man kaufen muss (sag ich jetzt mal ganz grob), dann ist es nicht illegal.
> 
> Leider muss man sagen, dass die Tauschbörsen nur so von kopiergeschützten Dateien überquollt, d.h. wenn du mal zB nach nem Crysis-Demo suchst, kommt gleich Crysis-FULL-cracked an der Spitze.
> ...



Noxiel ist ned pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mein lieblings mod also psst
Ausserdem kann er nix dafür das es 100000posts gibt zu allem zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie gesagt youtube downloader ist auch illegal da es gegeben agb verstösst die ich z.b. aber nie angenommen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2008)

@ Minastirit
Diese Youtube Downloader sind nicht verboten bzw illegal, wie ich bereit oben sagte sind die nur da da die Betreiber von Youtube keine direkte Download funktion eingebaut haben aber Google will ende 2008 diesen einbauen... Google sagt auch gegen diese Downloader nix, weil es auf Youtube Videos gibt die NICHT urheberrechtlich geschützt sind bzw einfach videos sind die von normalen Usern aufgenommen wurden die man sich mit diesen  Downloadern laden kann.

Doch wie gesagt.. das lied von jan hegenberg kann man sich einfach auf seiner site ziehen

Edit: Aber eins stimmt: Noxiel issen guter Moderator, Noxiel ftw:-)

Edit Nummer 2: Theoretisch könnte man einfach Programme nehmen wie Fraps & Co und damit auch das jeweilige Video aufnehmen .. von daher...

Edit Nummer 3: Aber lass trotzdem lieber die Finger davon... manche dieser Programme könnten auch Viren enthalten... kauf dir die Lieder oder wenn sie konstenlos auf der offizielen Seite von denen angeboten wird kannste auch dort sie bekommen..


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2008)

eigentlich wollt ich diesen thread ja meiden... aber ich kann nicht ^^

1. Die Software von Tauschbörsen ist natürlich nicht illegal, auch nicht die der Youtube-loader nicht... das hab ich auch NIE behauptet und wer lesen kann wird mir zustimmen -.-

2. Es verstößt gegen die AGBs von Youtube, Videos von Youtube zu downloaden, da gibt es keine Diskussion. video.google.com ist wieder was anderes.

3. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch Videos downloade, aber ich mach es halt richtig... es gibt mitlerweile zig seiten, die schon eine download-funktion eingebaut haben, meist sogar schon einen converter :>



Es geht mir hier nicht darum, euch als böse downloader hinzustellen, nein, keines wegs, weil heilig ist hier keiner! Es geht mir nur darum, dass ihr euch bewusst werdet, was ihr eigentlich alles so macht, wenn ihr vor dem PC sitzt. Ist ja schon beinahe jeden Tag der fall, dass wieder so ein armer, unschuldiger Jugentlicher in Taff oder sonstwo gezeigt wird, wie er seine 20.000.- EUR Strafe wegen illegaler Nutzung von P2P-Clients entgegen nimmt und mit großen Augen sagt: "Dat, hab isch net gewusst... *cry*!".

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Kindgenius (16. Mai 2008)

nix /close *schnellnochsenfzugib*

alsoooo....





> ZITAT(Don Philippo @ 15.05.2008, 16:23) *
> 
> Tauschbörsen sind nicht illegal
> 
> ...



wenn ich das so richtig lese, ohne Rücksicht auf Anagramme und mögliche mehrere Bedeutungen und nein ich leide nicht unter Legasthenie, komm ich zum Fazit, dass Ennia meint, Tauschbörsen sind illegal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Fazit: Hört auf Razyl!

ok jetzt /close


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2008)

ich zitiere mich selbst:



Ennia schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 1. Die Software von Tauschbörsen ist natürlich nicht illegal, auch nicht die der Youtube-loader nicht... das hab ich auch NIE behauptet und wer lesen kann wird mir zustimmen -.-
> 
> ...



es kommt immer drauf an, wie man die jeweilige software handhabt, und in 99% ist das vorgehen nun einmal illegal, könnt ihr von euch behaupten, dass ihr via limewire etc. pp. ausschließlich freies gedankengut austauscht, dann braucht ihr euch eigentlich garnicht angesprochen fühlen.

und bitte hört auf mit "/closed", denn das entscheiden hier immer noch die mods und admins, oder?


----------

